# 11-28 red cassette weight?



## aussiebullet

Has anybody weighed one of these cassettes yet? l'm putting together a lightweight climbing rig and trying to find real weights on the red 11-28 and shimano's new DA 11-28.


----------



## hotshot

I will have the Sram 11-28 tomorrow if the USP man can make it threw the snow to my door...I will give you the weight than......


----------



## aussiebullet

hotshot said:


> I will have the Sram 11-28 tomorrow if the USP man can make it threw the snow to my door...I will give you the weight than......


SNOW? 
So it does snow at christmas somewhere around the world!
Finaly someone will have one to weigh, l posted the same question on the WW forum a couple of days ago and still no one has weighed one, for this ratio to be one of srams biggest sellers hence shimano jumping on the band wagon and offering an 11-28 in dura ace to get their slice of the pie, there arn't too many people reporting weights or shifting performance. I'll also be interested in how the D/A shifts with the 4t jump from 24-28 compared to the reds 3t jump from 25-28.


----------



## cww180

Is the 11-28 comparable to the 12-27, I was riding an Ultegra 12-27 and when my parts come in I will be using a 11-28 are they pretty similar, or what are differences? 

Sorry might sound like a stupid question but I'm a noob and I really needed the 12-27 when climbing.


----------



## aussiebullet

You won't notice much if any differance going to 28t from 27t but you will will gain a lot more top speed with the addition of the 11t on the 11-28 but it comes at a cost with large jumps in between gear changes to get such a wide ratio cassette, which can be very annoying riding on the flats, my reason for the red cassette is firstly weight savings over my 105/ultegra/DA mixed 11-27 custom cassette 11-12-13-14-15-16-18-21-24-27 @ 253g which will remain on my training wheels which il also use for flatter races, and secondly for a couple of races that l do where climbs go for up to 30km and grades get as steep as 12% for short sections, l'll be chainging my front inner chainring from 36t to 33t and the addition of the 11-28 will give me a small but noticeable differance when l hit these sections next time around.
Just a note that Srams 11-28 ratio is 11-12-13-14-15-17-19-22-25-28 
and shimanos 11-28 ratio is________11-12-13-14-15-17-19-21-24-28
the thing with shimano is you can customize your cassettes like drop the 11t and add the 16t or or drop the 17-19 and add 16-18, it all depends on your chainrings the terrain you ride or weather you are a cadance junkie like me who hates large jumps in cassettes when riding on the flats, with sram you cannot customize their red cassettes as they are a one piece cassette, but their lower level cassettes can be customized a little but l have not done this so l don,t know if it will affect shifting in a negative way.


----------



## hotshot

Ok the weight of a Sram Red 11/28 is:

Locking ring 5 grams
Cassette 173 grams

Total 178 grams..

my Dura Ace 7800 12/ 27 is 200 grams with locking ring..


----------



## aussiebullet

Thats awsome mate thanks, l doubt the new d/a will much under 200g, let us know how it shifts compaired to your 12-27.


----------



## hotshot

Update....with it snowing for 2 days straight now outside I cant get out on the road..so put the bike on the rollers...

Note: I am no expert so take this for what it is.....This thing is loud. I never got to ride any newer Sram before tonight. Seems just like the older 9 spd stuff, more noise than Shimano.. There is 3 different points on the cassette that makes different noises depending what gear you are in. You can here how down behind the hollow backside of the cassette is amplifying the sound. Ting, ting, ting...etc...

Doesnt shift as smooth as the Shimano. Shimano has it down the on the patents, I guess. I was looking at the patterns and Sram had to cut off teeth to get it to move up or drop faster. Both cassettes has 3 contact points for going up and down the teeth. Shimano has more of a uplift for faster shifting and well as dropping it off the lower drive and is helped my the teeth and a lot quieter. Hard to explain unless you look at the cassettes on two different wheels.. When you shift the Shimano is just goes up and quiet....shift the Sram and it sometimes grinds its way up....(Note: I am using SRAM top of the line chain..hollow pins and plates)

Sram cassettes need some work on the pickup points, I say its 90% there. They work ok just not great like Shimano, 100%..

From what I gather the Srams dont eat into the cassette bodys like Shimano I just pulled off the Shimano cassette off my Zipps and the 14, 15 and 16 are digging pretty deep into cassette body....my other Shimano cassette is really stuck on my Chris King hubs, not even sure how to get that one off...I also started to notice that if the teeth get to far into the cassette body it starts to affect shifting..something just seems off..

So Sram is lighter, doesnt require that little washer, should last longer in miles, and doesnt dig into the cassette bodies like Shimano...
Shimano shifters better and is more refinded, quieter..and would work great for a Ti cassette body. Maybe that is why Shimano went back to Ti cassette bodys...But with all the light weight hubs out there...you will probably have to replace the cassette body every 2 or 3 cassettes because of being so stuck on the bodies... 

I just picked up some Dura Ace 7850's i think I will pick up a 7900 cassette and run that on it since it has a Ti cassette body...and put this Sram on the Zipp wheels..

I was going to switch over from Dura Ace 7800 to Red but if this is how the rest of groupo is 90% there I will just go to 7900 instead. I know Red seems work ok and some really like it..but for the kind of money I think these groups should be perfect. I really want to like Sram but seems I keep going back to Shimano over the years... I think Shimano has it down..even if its a little heavier.... 

Hope this helps...


----------



## aussiebullet

Thanks for the write-up very imformative and as expexted noisey and shifting not as good as shimano but they have the best shifting of any group IMO.
For the life of me l cannot workout why specialized has put an 11-28 red cassette on their high end road bikes for 2009, their poor shifting quality + the noise of these things is going to piss alot of unsuspecting buyers off, if like my LBS they don,t carry every make or size of bike then some people could buy without actually test riding one. Anyway the weight is what matters to me and won't see alot of use so l will put up with these issues.


----------



## wayne

Would it shift smoother using a Dura Ace chain instead of Sram ?


----------



## cww180

I have heard the SRAM chain is not the good.


----------



## Andrea138

I found that the 1090R chain performs well... it just doesn't last quite as long as heavier chains.


----------

